# Problem beim Beginn von App-Programmierung (Android, Eclipse)



## Gadget2 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

undzwar wollte ich langsam mal anfangen kleine Apps selbst zu programmieren, hab mir dafür Eclipse, SDK, und den ADT Plug-In installiert, JDK ist sowieso schon drauf.
Hab die Installation im Endeffekt genau so gemacht wie in diesem Tutorial, nur dass ich die aktuelle SDK verwende. (installer_r21.0.1-windows.exe)

Jetzt bin ich dabei standartmäßig mal Hello World auszugeben, bin jetzt beim Tutorial bei diesem Punkt: *6:22*

Windows meckert: 

```
emulator-arm.exe funktioniert nicht mehr.
```
Ich habe auch schon die Lösung ausprobiert, in Eclipse unter Window/Preferences/Android die SDK-Location entsprechend zu ändern ...klappt nicht.
>>Bei mir steht da übrigens:
_C:\Users\Administrator\AppData*\Local\Android\android-sdk_


----------



## HanZ4000 (28. Dezember 2012)

Versuche doch zuerst die Sprache JAVA zu lernen. Dann kann man mit App-Entwicklung für das Smartphone weiter machen.
Objektorientiertes Verständnis und Java ist absolut Pflicht für Android-Anwendungen.

Kann dir folgende Literatur Empfehlen:
Java ist auch eine Insel: Java ist auch eine Insel - Programmieren fr die Java 2-Plattform in der Version 5 - 5. Auflage - Galileo Computing - ISBN 3-89842-747-1

Ansonsten irgendwelche Programmier-Erfahrungen?

Mfg 
HanZ4000


----------



## Supeq (28. Dezember 2012)

Er programmiert doch mit Java und hat nur n Plugin-Problem^^

@TO:
Versuch mal im ADT die Auflösung runterzuschrauben (auf 800x600), sollte dann eigentlich funzen


----------



## Gadget2 (28. Dezember 2012)

Okay gut, habs gefunden...

Für alle die das gleiche Problem haben, es ist eigtl nicht direkt das ADT-Plugin an dem ihr was machen müsst, sondern eher an eurem erstellten Virtual Device. Neuerdings kann man ja auch das Handy-Model einstellen, bzw muss das sogar. Dabei sollte man aber wie Supeq richtig festgestellt hat, nur ein Modell mit einer max. Auflösung von 800x600 nehmen.

THX Supeq

P.S. @HanZ4000: Schade das es kein Gegenteil zum _Gefällt mir-Button_ gibt!


----------

